
Five SpaceX Starlink satellites are about to burn up – SlashGear - rbanffy
https://www.slashgear.com/five-spacex-starlink-satellites-are-about-to-burn-up-01582381/
======
sempron64
For those who only read the headline and the comments: Five of SpaceX’s
Starlink constellation satellites are set to come burning back through Earth’s
atmosphere, _an unexpectedly low attrition rate_ following the company’s
launch in late May.

Seems like it's doing well.

~~~
Litmus2336
Furthermore, only 3 are failures. 2 more are being deorbited as a test.

~~~
londons_explore
I bet those 2 are also failures, but probably in other satellite subsystems.
For example, if the solar panel only partially unfolded, there would be enough
power to do a controlled descent, but not enough for useful service work.

